# 3 Liter Soda Bottle & DIY CO2



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I just followed your directions for the DIY CO2 with a 3 liter Soda Bottle and it is already working. 
It is the coolest thing to watch!

When you have the option of higher lighting and see what can happen with CO2 to the plants, it is just amazing and fun to watch. 

I loved seeing the tiny bubbles from my bubble 'wand' floating up and then circulated out into the tank by the water flow from my BIO-Wheel hang on back filter. I know what they say about BIO-Wheels but I only have it on about half the day. I turn it off to feed the fish and remember to turn it on hopefully at night time.


----------

